# Did I fry my iPod touch? Static electricity



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

It's dry on the prairies and we have a lot of static electricity. I bumped my iPod touch and got quite a shock. I was watching a Netflix video which lost all the reds, making faces blue.

I restarted the iPod and got a low battery warning right away even though the iPod had been plugged in and the battery should have been charged.

Now it's burning hot.

I want to cry.

The other night I dreamed that I dropped my new iPad and it shattered. Was that an omen. Are the planets misaligned again?

Sigh


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sounds like it.  any updates? Does it still have AppleCare?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

dona83 said:


> Sounds like it.  any updates? Does it still have AppleCare?


No AppleCare 

I let it rest for a few hours and then plugged it in again, and get the screen showing a graphic of an empty battery and what looks like a request to plug it in. Tried a different charger with the same results.

Both chargers work with my iPhone.

Now I'm afraid I might accidentally do the same thing to my new iPad.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

wow! that is crazy!! how strong was that shock?!
hope it wasn't a new iPod! 
But would AppleCare have covered that? it's not a manufacturer fault, or would they charge for repair?
now I have to add electric shocks to my list of things to keep an eye on!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> No AppleCare


Did you not just buy this within the past month or so Margaret? Take it back and ask for a replacement. Mention nothing about a shock, just that it stopped working properly.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> Did you not just buy this within the past month or so Margaret? Take it back and ask for a replacement. Mention nothing about a shock, just that it stopped working properly.


Yes, commit fraud. Sound advice.

How about... Take it back and BE HONEST and ask what you can do to replace it... Who knows, they might just do it for free.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

If the ipod asks to plug it in because of low batt, do plug it in and leave it there for a while. Low batt usually takes a little while before it gets charging again.

I also suggest getting a humidifier and start controlling the humidity in the house.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

G-Mo said:


> Yes, commit fraud. Sound advice.
> 
> How about... Take it back and BE HONEST and ask what you can do to replace it... Who knows, they might just do it for free.


One does not commit fraud by saying it stopped working. It did.

If I recall, she got it at Best Buy and there is no Apple store in Regina or even Sask. to seek advice.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

It's a 4th gen iPod Touch that I got soon after that gen came out, so it's time for a replacement any way. Maybe Santa will bring me one 

The shock was pretty strong for static. The rubber casing on the cord is a bit frayed and since it was plugged in at the time, I'm guessing it was one of those electrical mystery events.

I left it unplugged for several hours and then plugged it in using a different cord overnight and this morning it was too hot to touch, but the battery indicator is still in the red zone and it won't turn on.

Now I'm very afraid of the same thing happening to my new iPad. I will be getting a humidifier.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There might also have been a power surge. Don't plug directly into the wall, use something protective.

And never used a frayed cord again. What if it wasn't the iPod that got torched but you? 




winwintoo said:


> It's a 4th gen iPod Touch that I got soon after that gen came out, so it's time for a replacement any way. Maybe Santa will bring me one
> 
> The shock was pretty strong for static. The rubber casing on the cord is a bit frayed and since it was plugged in at the time, I'm guessing it was one of those electrical mystery events.
> 
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> There might also have been a power surge. Don't plug directly into the wall, use something protective.
> 
> And never used a frayed cord again. What if it wasn't the iPod that got torched but you?


Thanks HE, I have moved the charger to a surge protected cord. I should have known I was tempting fate.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Besides HowEver's sage advice on using frayed power cords and a surge protected power source, when we built and moved into our house 15 years ago on the wet West Coast, which is not renown for dry static air.

We got tired of the static shocks we were getting, so I got a can of anti-static spay which I sprayed liberally over all the floors, especially the carpets and it worked well, and I've only had to repeat the spray once, and that was some years ago now.

It worked well. And no, we don't need a humidifier here thanks, and besides we're only an 1/8 th of mile from the ocean, and lots of rain normally.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> One does not commit fraud by saying it stopped working. It did.


Lying by omission is still fraud.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not quite buying the not mentioning a static discharge is fraud routine.

It's pretty simple; liquid damage or impact damage will be fairly obvious to a competent tech. He will probably disallow any warranty claims whether or not you admit fault.

Static discharge is another beast altogether. iPods are intended to be mobile and the user cannot be reasonably expected to prevent static discharge all the time. It is up to the manufacturer to properly protect any components that are exceptionally vulnerable. If they have to replace enough iPods they will make the next release more robust.

Fraud would be if she had been using it next to a Van de Graf generator and failed to mention that fact.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> ... ... ...
> Fraud would be if she had been using it next to a Van de Graf generator and failed to mention that fact.


Love it!!  That could be quite a shocking experience, and then complain of the static reception!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Right you are ehMacMan, _one has to make a statement to actually tell a lie_. When one does not make such a statement is is NOT lying. There is no such thing as "lying" by omission.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

SINC said:


> There is no such thing as "lying" by omission.





> *Lying by omission*
> 
> Also known as a continuing misrepresentation, a lie by omission occurs when an important fact is left out in order to foster a misconception. Lying by omission includes failures to correct pre-existing misconceptions. When the seller of a car declares it has been serviced regularly but does not tell that a fault was reported at the last service, the seller lies by omission.


Lie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Why. Does. Every. Thread. Turn. Into. A. Debate.

My precious iPod touch is fried and you folks are debating something that has nothing to do with the main issue.

Frayed cord+static electricity=fried iPod

No warranty.

Too old.

Done.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> Why. Does. Every. Thread. Turn. Into. A. Debate.
> 
> My precious iPod touch is fried and you folks are debating something that has nothing to do with the main issue.
> 
> ...


Unfortunate about your iPod touch. Maybe you'll get one for Christmas


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I tried a Google search on 'iPod and static Electricity' and from some comments I found, it seems that the iPod (and other iDevices) are *apparently* and *supposedly* protected from such static shocks.

I'd give Apple Canada Customer Support a call and/or call or visit the Saskatchewan Apple Store if it's fairly close, Regina Store 
2125 Prince Of Wales Drive Regina, SK.

I would have thought the the iPod cover would/should have dissipated any static strike, and especially considering that its connector was covered and connected to the charger at the time. And that connection should have taken any static to the AC neutral connection the charger was plugged into.

And I doubt that your Sask Power Utility would cover such electrical damage, but you never know. 

I feel your pain, and I hope this post is a bit more helpful for you.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Garry said:


> Unfortunate about your iPod touch. Maybe you'll get one for Christmas


I'm keeping my fingers crossed 



pm-r said:


> I tried a Google search on 'iPod and static Electricity' and from some comments I found, it seems that the iPod (and other iDevices) are *apparently* and *supposedly* protected from such static shocks.
> 
> I'd give Apple Canada Customer Support a call and/or call or visit the Saskatchewan Apple Store if it's fairly close, Regina Store
> 2125 Prince Of Wales Drive Regina, SK.
> ...


Sadly, no Apple store here. There are a lot of sellers but no Apple store.

The cord I was using is the one that came with my first iPad. It started to come unglued soon after I got it - should have asked for a replacement then. I'm counting myself lucky that it wasn't my iPad and that I got away with it for so long.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

My understanding is similar to what pm-r found via google in that the case should be able to protect electrically vulnerable internal components from a static discharge, with the exception of the exceedingly unlikely event that the static discharge made contact with the docking connector or the headphone jack. This being because the case is electrically insulated from the internal components.

Personally I think the far more likely scenario is that the frayed cord shorted out and caused a surge... this WILL cause significant damage as the short/surge would have a clear conductive path to the vulnerable internal components via the dock connector.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

On a related note, does anyone know if Applecare on an iPhone will cover a frayed dock connector cord?

After a quick check I just noticed that the cord I usually use to charge my phone is starting to fray around where the cord meets the dock connector...


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paul82 said:


> My understanding is similar to what pm-r found via google in that the case should be able to protect electrically vulnerable internal components from a static discharge, with the exception of the exceedingly unlikely event that the static discharge made contact with the docking connector or the headphone jack. This being because the case is electrically insulated from the internal components.
> 
> Personally I think the far more likely scenario is that the frayed cord shorted out and caused a surge... this WILL cause significant damage as the short/surge would have a clear conductive path to the vulnerable internal components via the dock connector.



I would definitely agree with your later scenario Paul82, and it makes much more sense now that I think about it, and there was a *very* good chance that the 'static zap' experienced was actually some stray electricity via the frayed adapter cord trying to find a path to ground and it tried a path via the OP's body.

Luckily not too much amperage that can often kill, but more than enough to do other damage to the next closest electrical component - the iPod!!


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul82 said:


> On a related note, does anyone know if Applecare on an iPhone will cover a frayed dock connector cord?
> 
> After a quick check I just noticed that the cord I usually use to charge my phone is starting to fray around where the cord meets the dock connector...


I'm pretty sure I've gotten a replacement cord before under warranty. I know for sure you can get a replacement pair of headphones due to a frayed cord so I'm sure the cord is also covered.


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

winwintoo said:


> Why. Does. Every. Thread. Turn. Into. A. Debate.


 Solution is simple. Any reply that does not also say technically why is ignored.

Now, an IPod is damaged because a current was incoming to it. And outgoing via some other path. The current source is easy. Current was outgoing from your finger. And incoming to charges located beneath your shoes. So, how are those charges discharged without passing inside of the Ipod?

Well, if the Ipod is on a conductive surface (ie wood), then current is incoming from the finger. And outgoing via wood. Current flows through the case and not through interior electronics.

One destructive path is from the finger, through interior electronics (via front panel switches), and out to your feet via the charger. That might explain damage. Then suggests how to avert future damage.

Numerous solutions exist. One eliminates static buildup and also increases human health. A humidifer that creates at least 20% or better 40% relative humidity means static charges are not created or are irrelevant.

Another is to stop wearing clothing / shoes that easily create static electric charges.

Or do not use the iPod when connected to its charger. So that charges do not discharge internally through electronic circuits and out that charger. So that all static discharges flow only through its case designed to harmlessly conduct static discharges.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paul82 said:


> On a related note, does anyone know if Applecare on an iPhone will cover a frayed dock connector cord?
> 
> After a quick check I just noticed that the cord I usually use to charge my phone is starting to fray around where the cord meets the dock connector...


See my somewhat but not directly related Apple warranty post #23 at:
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/102512-60w-versus-85w-magsafe-3.html

Do as I did and give their Customer Service number a call.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

westom said:


> Solution is simple. Any reply that does not also say technically why is ignored.
> 
> Now, an IPod is damaged because a current was incoming to it. And outgoing via some other path. The current source is easy. Current was outgoing from your finger. And incoming to charges located beneath your shoes. So, how are those charges discharged without passing inside of the Ipod?
> 
> ...


Thanks Westom! Your response rang a bell. I've lived in this same place for years and used and abused iStuff in the same way all that time with nary a problem. 

My iStuff was always laying on a wooden table. This time, the iPod Touch was standing in a metal credit card holder that I used when using it to watch Netflix.

And usually when I'm watching Netflix, I'm not up walking around on carpet. 

I will devise a non-metal stand for future Netflix watching.


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

winwintoo said:


> I will devise a non-metal stand for future Netflix watching.


 You still have it backwards. Wood is non-metal and is an electrical conductor. Please read the previous post with care. Because it is probably saying things you did not know.

Do not stop the static discharge. Protection is about making a connection from your finger to charges beneath your shoes. That path can go through the Ipod's case. But cannot go inside the Ipod.

Don't stop that current. Instead, plan for where that current conducts. Knowing that the Ipod typically protects itself by conducting current through its plastic case - another electrical conductor.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

steviewhy said:


> Wood & plastic are electrically conductive?


 Perspective - the numbers - are needed before making such assumptions. For example, anti-static straps contain an electronic part so that the strap does not conduct 120 VAC. And is fully conductive of static electricity.

How does an inert gas conduct electricity? Again, perspective.

Same applies to an Ipod case. To wood. And to the entire previous explaination.

Why would an Ipod's plastic switch conduct static electricity destructively into Ipod electronics? Or does winwintoo really not have a damaged Ipod?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

westom said:


> You still have it backwards. Wood is non-metal and is an electrical conductor. Please read the previous post with care. Because it is probably saying things you did not know.
> 
> Do not stop the static discharge. Protection is about making a connection from your finger to charges beneath your shoes. That path can go through the Ipod's case. But cannot go inside the Ipod.
> 
> Don't stop that current. Instead, plan for where that current conducts. Knowing that the Ipod typically protects itself by conducting current through its plastic case - another electrical conductor.



Hmm... this topic could go on for a loooong time and with a lot of misinformation being posted, and don't just take my word or comments, but please go and do some Googling for some more accurate info if needed.

As recently posted, DRY wood is NOT normally considered as an electrical conductor, and was used as a high voltage "hot stick" for many years before the advent of better insulating "fibreglass".

I know as I often watched my father and his associate helper use them, and that was with the rather nasty 'sticky' high 7,200 voltage lines.

Regardless, *ANY* object: wood, metal, plastic etc. has the "potential", (and that's the keyword), to get zapped with any surplus electrical energy that maybe close by, in an attempt to dissipate any such electrical charge.

Please don't get fooled by the often stated comments that any plastic (or wood) enclosed device will be protected from any static discharge.

Gee, ever wonder why some trees get seriously zapped with a lightening strike???

All the same "potential" static damage stuff, but just at different levels.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

steviewhy said:


> It doesn't. Electrons are much smaller than the gap around the switch. The static charge passes through the gap to the electronic components inside.


 So plastic is a better insulator than a superior insulator - air? Total nonsense.

If air in that gap is more conductive, then static charges on a fingertip are immediately discharged by waving fingers in more conductive air. Nonsense. Plastic is obviously more conductive than an air gap. Inventing myths about more conductive air does not justify bogus claims.

Why does lightning connect to earth via wooden church steeples or trees? Because air is a poorest conductor. Wood is the better electrical conductor. All materials are electrically conductive. Some more conductive than others.

If an Ipod is mounted on a more conductive desktop, then a static generated current passes through the Ipod's plastic case into a conductive desktop. Then static generated currents do not pass destructively into electronics and out via its charger. Putting that Ipod on a less conductive desktop may make damage easier.

Of course, better is to not generate static charges. A humidifier is always a best solution for both humans and electronics. Damage to digital cameras ended when bean counters (who also love myths) finally admitted that engineers know more about static electricity.


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Here's what I think I know.

1. Winwintoo most definitely has a fubared iPod Touch. It's as dead as a door nail.

2. I've lived a long time in this climate. I've also lived a long time in this apartment. I've also had every electronic gadget known to man. 

3. I've never gotten zapped by static electricity by touching anything wooden.

4. I often get zapped by touching something metal.

5. The iPod Touch has a metal case.

6. The iPod touch was sitting on a metal stand with rubber feet.

7. I believe that when when my statically charged finger came into contact with the metal of the iPod Touch, the static charge travelled through the iPod metal body, then through the metal stand the rubber feet on the stand prevented the charge fron innocently discharging through the wooden table so the charge stayed in the iPod, rendering it useless.

8. I will take pains to avoid future damage by touching something metal before I touch my beloved iPad.

Thanks


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

westom said:


> Perspective - the numbers - are needed before making such assumptions. For example, anti-static straps contain an electronic part so that the strap does not conduct 120 VAC. And is fully conductive of static electricity.
> 
> How does an inert gas conduct electricity? Again, perspective.
> 
> ...


I didn't touch the plastic switch. I accidentally bumped the metal body of the iPod Touch.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

steviewhy said:


> Is it because of the moisture in the wood Dr. Science?
> 
> tptptptp /this thread



That sure helps,  and add the fact that the negative lightening strike charge actually starts form the ground, and electricity being lazy, heads up what ever it can use to get closer to the positive charge in the sky.

And then finally finishes it's lightening strike completes its path through what we're being told here is the best electrical insulator - air.

Odd isn't it that damp humid air tends to help conduct high voltage electricity, and yet dry air helps create it. Go figure.

BTW, where do I go to invest in your new 2 conductor wire invention?? It seems to be a very good _*current*_ idea.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

pm-r said:


> BTW, where do I go to invest in your new 2 conductor wire invention?? It seems to be a very good _*current*_ idea.


While you have your wallet out, I have an iPod touch for sale. beejacon


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> While you have your wallet out, I have an iPod touch for sale. beejacon


Seriously here, I'd give Apple Customer Service a call and explain to them what happened.

They may even provide some compensation, but if nothing else, they should be made aware of the cause for the demise of your iPod.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

pm-r said:


> Seriously here, I'd give Apple Customer Service a call and explain to them what happened.
> 
> They may even provide some compensation, but if nothing else, they should be made aware of the cause for the demise of your iPod.


I'll give them a call, but I won't get my hopes up


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

winwintoo said:


> 3. I've never gotten zapped by static electricity by touching anything wooden.


 1 ) You also are not 'zapped' when static charges are discharged by an anti-static wrist strap. Again, perspective. Everything is conductive. Wood is less conductive. So you don't get zapped. You simply discharge. An anti-static strap is intentionally made to not be conductive to 120 volt electricity. But fully discharges static buildup (without zapping).

Which raises another question. Is that wood conductive enough? Is its surface (ie varnish) made less conductive?

2) Every appliance has major protection from static electric damage. But you have damage because of a path that compromised that protection. Had your body been discharged by an anti-static strap or by some other conductive (but less so) material, then protection inside that Ipod is not compromised.

3) You have damage. That means a current from a finger was too much through Ipod electronics. You exceeded protection inside that Ipod. Static discharge was on a path, more conductive, probably through the charger. A significant discharge because it had to blow through significant protection also inside that charger.

You accidentally touched the Ipod's metal part. How did that current get into interior electronics? Probably from from that metal part into electronics via plastic.

4) An example. At one point, a big plastic mushroom switch was rated to withstand 20,000 volts. A static electric discharge was still going through that switch - crashing an industrial computer. How can that be when the human body is incapable of making more than 20,000 volts? Well, the reason and solution was complicated (including conductivity of expoxy paint) - beyond the scope of this discussion. But that is why they called for me. Nobody could understand how a big plastic mushrooom switch was still conducting static electricity into electronics. They did not feel any zapping. So 'assumed' static electricity did not exist.

A problem made worse by wax used on the floors.

5) Rubber feet might have made the charger a more conductive path to 'charges beneath your shoes'. Other rubber like materials might be found that are more electrically conductive. Or even available in Radio Shack is a conductive expoxy type material in a 'pen' (also used to repair PC board traces). Paint those feet with that pen to make rubber more conductive.

6) But (as noted earlier), your iPod already has major protection (internally). This failure was a 'canary in the coalmine'. Don't just stop damage by doing just enough. Fixing the problem means doing more than just enough. Also address the reason for that static electricity. Even if you only reduce the intensity of those charges. Especially since a solution is so easy (and increases human health). Otherwise, other electronics might also fail months later due to damage from static discharges (that are not felt).

This concept well understood in engineering. Overstress. Damage caused today does not result in failures for maybe months later. Overstress is a common problem with static created failures. How many other appliances failed months later due to overstress and static?

7) And finally, static is interesting to experiment with. For example, I have a pair of leather slippers to intentionally create static electricity. Learn what is and is not more conductive. A wall switch or receptacle not properly safety grounded does not create as much 'pain' during the discharge. Linoluem tile and some wall paints are also conductive. Not conductive enough to create a zap. But enough to discharge static charges.

Some defective 'home built' computers can crash due to static. The experiment requires a computer on a glass table top. As static discharges to different corners on its chassis, then a computer sometimes crashes. Where that discharge causes a crash helps identify defectively mounted components inside.

Same testing can help identify more and less conductive woods - due to it finish or even its legs.

Static is not just a problem. It is also an interesting tool for learning.


----------



## westom (Dec 5, 2012)

pm-r said:


> And then finally finishes it's lightening strike completes its path through what we're being told here is the best electrical insulator - air.


 Air is a best insulator. Even PC boards, using least conductive FR-4 type materials, instead, cut that material out to create air gaps between some copper traces. Because air is a better insulator.

Also a superb insulator is low pressure inert gases (neon, argon, etc). So why do these gases also conduct electricity? An electrical nature of insulators is beyond this discussion's scope. But we know air is one of the best insulators. Which is why lightning uses more conductive dry wood (ie a church steeple) instead of air to complete its electrical connection to earth.

All materials are conductive - even glass. Why were Pentium CPUs so hot? Because glass inside each CMOS transistor was leaking too much electricity. Learn about tunneling. And why Hafnium was first successfully used by Intel (putting the company at major risk) to make glass less electrically conductive.

All materials are electrically conductive. Some less than others. Air is a least conductive material. Which also defines the 'sudden' nature of static electric zaps and lightning discharges.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

westom, thanks!

If there was a thanks button still, I'd actually use it for your posts.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

westom said:


> Air is a best insulator. Even PC boards, using least conductive FR-4 type materials, instead, cut that material out to create air gaps between some copper traces. Because air is a better insulator.
> 
> Also a superb insulator is low pressure inert gases (neon, argon, etc). So why do these gases also conduct electricity? An electrical nature of insulators is beyond this discussion's scope. But we know air is one of the best insulators. Which is why lightning uses more conductive dry wood (ie a church steeple) instead of air to complete its electrical connection to earth.
> 
> ...


I. Don't. Care. The. iPod. Doesn't. Work. Anymore. Please. Give. It. A. Rest.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> I. Don't. Care. The. iPod. Doesn't. Work. Anymore. Please. Give. It. A. Rest.


If I could like your comment, and like it NUMEROUS times I would.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> I. Don't. Care. The. iPod. Doesn't. Work. Anymore. Please. Give. It. A. Rest.



Hmmm...

Sorry.


----------

